# rainbow gathering



## ftcollinsanarcho (Oct 26, 2011)

where is the rainbow gathering now? -i went to shawnee, but didnt ask.


----------



## godsahn (Oct 26, 2011)

U.S Gathering:
The 2012 Annual Rainbow Gathering will be celebrated somewhere in either *Tennessee, Kentucky, North Carolina, Georgia, Virginia or New Hampshire*.

 "In November there will be a ThanksGiving Counsel circle. At this time people are welcomed to come together and discuss the following years gathering. Often times this is a starting point for scouting efforts as well as logistical planning by those individuals who feel inspired to assist in the making of the magic which is the Rainbow Family. The Rainbow Family ThanksGiving Counsel circle is usually hosted within the state or bio-region which was discussed at the Annual Rainbow Family Vision Counsel (July 7th Circle Participants).
Come Mid-June there will be a Scouting Counsel announced. From there Scouts and other interested individuals will discuss various forests and site logistics. This is an open freeform counsel process that allows for all views and conciderations. Your guidance and energy towards an uplifting and harmonious gathering is deeply appreciate. Please make time to attend if you are able."

International Gathering:
"The 2012 International Rainbow Gathering will be held in Palenque, Mexico at the Mayan ruins for the entire month of December."


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think Mayan ruins is a good venue for a rainbow gathering. I've been to a couple gatherings and even thou there is alot of chill people there are also alot of jackasses the fuck shit up.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Oct 29, 2011)

international gatherings seems to be different than national ones, at least the one i went to years ago was


----------



## river dog (Oct 29, 2011)

oh family, i stick to regionals now...


----------



## ftcollinsanarcho (Oct 30, 2011)

okay well that doesnt explain much.. the question was, where is a gathering right now..but appreciate the info.


----------



## BobbinGoblin (Nov 29, 2011)

It depends on where you are right now - the family is always gathering.

Looks like the new site is up and running, here is the Community Calendar.


----------



## spoon (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone have info on Black Sheep Xmas?


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 29, 2011)

new hamshire? thats not exactly the southeast..im staying in ga nc texas and va this winter to be ready for rainbow..2012 will be epic..my only bitch is i remember arkansas and all the squaler and filth caused by the rains...its monsoon season in the south that time of year


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 30, 2011)

There's a few "ranches" in the south that host the hardcores this time of year. Hippie Hill (no, not the one in sf), the buffalo farm, the shine farm, ect... if you know where these places are, you know. If you don't know, well, I sure ain't gonna be the one to tell ya. I think Ocala is the next big regional, there used to be a small one that happened outside assville this time of year, but I honestly couldn't tell ya if its happening this year or not.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 30, 2011)

i know where hippie hill is..but i dont want to just show up on there doorstep..seems rude and ocala sux cox..theres the jesuse place in gadsten to..no booze allowed though..lame


----------



## Earth (Nov 30, 2011)

I sure as hell hope they don't come out this way....

Ain't much wildlands left in New England, and what is left deserves to be left alone.

It's bad enough when logging companies destroy the woods.
It's even worse when it's done by people thinking they are doing good.

Wonder why they don't consider Death Valley........


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 30, 2011)

um because burning man is for yuppie deuchbags..have u been to nationals..we clean that shit upto the point youd barely know 30000 people were in the woods


----------

